# Angebot PFC200 in Ordnung?



## hd458 (11 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein Angebot für eine PFC200 vorliegen und möchte wissen ob dieses in Ordnung ist?

210-720  Betätigungswerkzeug 3,5 mm
210-719 Betätigungswerkzeug 2,5 mm
2759-0101/1111-5000  e!Cockpit-Ein-Platz-Starterkit-Lizenz
750-8212 Wago Controller PFC200; 2.Gen; 2x Ethernet, RS-232/485

Alles für 910Euro inkl. Versand und MwSt.

Der Controller ist doch aktuellste den es zur Zeit gibt?
Mit der Lizenz kann ich später auch mehrere Controller betreiben? Halt nur für einen Arbeitsplatz.
Der Controller soll einen 880/881 ersetzen, zunächst mit V2.3, später dann V3.5.

Sollte doch passen?!

Danke!

hd458


----------



## hd458 (12 Oktober 2019)

Kann keiner etwas dazu sagen


----------



## GLT (12 Oktober 2019)

Starterkit halt - Preis passt.
Software 1x - stimmt.
Man kann beliebig viele Controller programmiert.
Erst 2.3 um dann auf 3.5 umsteigen - warum? Würde den bestehenden in Betrieb lassen u. die PFC gleich auf 3.5 machen.


----------



## hd458 (12 Oktober 2019)

Starterkit ist eigentlich mit PFC100 und ich bekomme die PFC200 2G, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Software dann OK.
OK.
Würde ich auch, aber die 880 macht Schwierigkeiten nach einem Blitzschaden


----------



## KLM (12 Oktober 2019)

Es gibt ein "e!COCKPIT Starterkit", dass mit PFC100 (750-8100) inkl. einem Lizenzschlüssel als Paket geliefert wird. Es gibt aber auch ein "Linux Starterkit", dass mit 750-8212 OHNE e!C Lizenz geliefert wird. Zu letzterem kann man natürlich einzeln eine e!C Lizenz dazu bestellen. Die e!C Lizenz in einem Starterkit beinhaltet aber immer nur einen einzelnen Lizenzschlüssel und die kleinste einzeln kaufbare Lizenz, die "Arbeitsplatzlizenz", beinhaltet zwei Lizenzschlüssel. Also in Summe passt da schon mit der Zusammenstellung was nicht. Preislich ist die Kombination für Privatkunden aber durchaus im Rahmen.

750-880 und das zugehörige Starterkit sind abgekündigt. Nachfolger wäre der 750-890. Das sind aber beides CS 2.3 basierte Controller. Für neue Projekte würde ich aber auf eine moderne Entwicklungsumgebung wechseln und damit auf e!C mit PFC100 (750-810x) oder PFC200 (750-820x) bzw. PFC200 2. Generation (750-821x).

Nachtrag: Such auf der Homepage mal nach "Starterkit", dann findest Du auch die einzelnen Pakete und dort dann auch, was inkludiert ist.


----------

